
Should you hire a convicted Hacker? - brk
http://www.informationweek.com/shared/printableArticle.jhtml?articleID=206902454
======
pg
We did. It's worked out pretty well, but we're careful never to leave Robert
alone in the room with any of our laptops.

~~~
soundsop
Context: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morris_worm>

------
jgrahamc
Of course, you could just hire one who didn't get caught.

I know my employer did, but he doesn't :-)

